# Walk for Life



## jambo (May 1, 2011)

The ladies in our church are planning a "Walk for Life" programme beginning this Wednesday and for the following four Wednesday evenings. This should not be confused with a similar sounding programme within the gay community nor should it be confused with charity events where people walk to raise money for charity. The purpose of this is purely evangelistic.

Everywhere you look around the UK you see people out walking. It has become a very popular pastime in the last few years and the vast majority seem to be women. Some churches have used this as an opportunity for outreach under the title "Walk for Life". Women can invite friends, neighbours, work colleagues etc. who meet at the church hall then go for a walk together returning to the church for supper during which there will be an epilogue.

Please pray for the opportunity to build relationships and reach out in a meaningful way.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 1, 2011)




----------

